# RAE Bedford/RAF Thurleigh - July 2012



## steve2109 (Jul 30, 2012)

Visited with my ever faithful daughter, made for an interesting explore until a roar of tyres and diesel and a security guard roared into view and asked us to leave, he asked for our names and address but then realised he didn't have a pen or paper !! luckily he turned out to be a good guy and we left the way we came in which was lucky as if he had taken us back to the main gate it would have been one hell of a walk back to the car !!


A quick history:

RAF Thurleigh was a Royal Air Force station located five miles north of Bedford, England. Thurleigh was transferred to the U.S. Eighth Air Force on 9 December 1942, designated Station 111[1], and used for heavy bomber operations against Nazi Germany.


Starting in 1946, construction work began on the airfield to turn the site into what became known as the Royal Aeronautical Establishment, Bedford The airfield was decommissioned in February 1994. 

With the end of military control, the airfield has been divided into two parts. The southern part is now known as Thurleigh Business Park, and includes the runway, which is currently used for the mass storage of new cars, although it remains intact for possible future use. The northern part houses the Bedford Autodrome, as well as Thurleigh Museum which is dedicated primarily to the airfield and life in the area during World War 2.



























































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like you and your daughter had a very productive weekend!


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 30, 2012)

krela said:


> Looks like you and your daughter had a very productive weekend!



we had a weekend pass and tried to make the most of it !


----------



## freespirits (Jul 30, 2012)

great pics and good history,,,my cousin used to work at the airfield stacking cars so i got to see a fair bit of it ,,well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice one,great report.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 30, 2012)

*Looks good that, some nice 'peelage'...*


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 31, 2012)

Peeling paint = Porn! Nicely done mate. Like the photos.


----------



## Jet48 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cracking pictures loved the old electrics


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 31, 2012)

what a lovely place and brill photos like the blue loo one!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent as always


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2012)

Loving it mate, hope you found everything alright  
Looks like you saw everything before you met secca anyway. 
Keep up the ace reports!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

Would you give him name and address?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Would you give him name and address?



Not a chance. At the end of the day they are just another person, with no authority to ask you such things at all.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 1, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting


----------

